
Should an advisor have skin in the game? Your opinion... - juwo

======
juwo
I recently dissolved my advisor board. Advice is a strange thing. An
illiterate nincompoop on the street can be right today, but the pedigreed suit
in the boardroom puffing his cigar can be wrong about the same thing. But back
to the topic, Talk is Cheap but Effort shows Commitment. Or to put it another
way, if you have skin in the game, then I'll know that you are putting your
money where your mouth is. What do you think?

~~~
Alex3917
There's a word for advisors with skin in the game: board members.

The advisor's job, besides giving help and advice, is to find the flaws in
your thinking before the board does.

~~~
juwo
by skin in the game, I am talking investment or some way they can have pain.
To avoid irresponsible advice.

